# Using active PA sub with an AV receiver



## Willmartens (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello,
I was planning on plugging in an 18 inch enforcer 1200 watt rms sub to my Sony av receiver. The inputs on the sub are 1/4" and the sub out on the receiver is a female RCA jack. Is there a cable that goes from an RCA jack to a 1/4" jack? Also my other question would be that do you think this would work? Would the av receiver be able to send a strong enough signal to the amp on the sub to make it sound good and go loud? 
Thanks!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack!

Sounds like you need a cable like this. The nominal signal level for pro pa gear is higher than for a consumer AVR, but the sub has a volume control and probably enough gain to be driven by your AVR.


----------



## Willmartens (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks! I will have to give that a try. Hopefully I can just turn the volume up on the sub enough that it will produce loud bass.


----------



## Willmartens (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there some sort of signal booster that can boost the signal that my receiver produces?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The Behringer Mon800 would be overkill, but you can't beat the price. I have 2 of them, they're great. And would give you plenty of gain.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

You can also try this, http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/217366-REG/Rolls_MB15B_MB15b_Promatch_2_Way_Stereo.html You would only need to use one input for your sub. I used one before I got my Samson S-convert and it worked fine. I would tell you to get a Samson but they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Willmartens said:


> Hello,
> I was planning on plugging in an 18 inch enforcer 1200 watt rms sub to my Sony av receiver. The inputs on the sub are 1/4" and the sub out on the receiver is a female RCA jack. Is there a cable that goes from an RCA jack to a 1/4" jack? Also my other question would be that do you think this would work? Would the av receiver be able to send a strong enough signal to the amp on the sub to make it sound good and go loud?
> Thanks!


The thing with pro subs is, they don't go as low as subs for home use. They are meant to be highly efficient and play loud, not hit the lowest depths. The Enforcers don't even publish frequency response numbers. My guess is you will be lucky to see the sub hit 30Hz. YMMV.


----------



## specd_out (Jul 3, 2013)

I used a art cleanbox pro. It will convert consumer level to pro level with no noticeable noise added. I use it between my Pioneer vsx-32 and the crown xls1000 I use to power my sub. I went from max gain (12) on my pioneer to 5 and the 4 o'clock position on my crown gain level to about 10 o'clock. Naturally the sub sound much better. 

You will need a xlr to 1/4 cable for it to work with your sub, but it will work. It goes for about $65 everywhere


----------



## Willmartens (Jul 11, 2013)

specd_out said:


> I used a art cleanbox pro. It will convert consumer level to pro level with no noticeable noise added. I use it between my Pioneer vsx-32 and the crown xls1000 I use to power my sub. I went from max gain (12) on my pioneer to 5 and the 4 o'clock position on my crown gain level to about 10 o'clock. Naturally the sub sound much better.
> 
> You will need a xlr to 1/4 cable for it to work with your sub, but it will work. It goes for about $65 everywhere


Would this work with an amp that is in the sub? It sub is active and doesn't have an external amp


----------



## specd_out (Jul 3, 2013)

Willmartens said:


> Would this work with an amp that is in the sub? It sub is active and doesn't have an external amp


Yes. all a cleanbox does is convert consumer level to pro level and then gives you additional gain level adjustment


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glen B said:


> The thing with pro subs is, they don't go as low as subs for home use. They are meant to be highly efficient and play loud, not hit the lowest depths. The Enforcers don't even publish frequency response numbers. My guess is you will be lucky to see the sub hit 30Hz. YMMV.


Correct, in a large PA venue it would take a tremendous amount of power and size to reproduce the frequencies below 30Hz so these subs focus on the upper end of the bass range. 


Willmartens said:


> Would this work with an amp that is in the sub? It sub is active and doesn't have an external amp


Yes, a "direct box" as its known will do the trick. You can find many manufacturers of these in music stores that sell instruments. The sell for as little as $25


----------

